# Van ****'s Whitetail Shoulder mount kit, opinions??



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

Hi guys, I am trying to decide whether or not I can do this myself. Are these kits any good? I have done a lot of small Taxi jobs, Euro's, skull plaques with Mache and leather, Turkey fan mounts, and some other small jobs. I butcher and process all my deer too. I really want to do a deer I shot with a double throat patch. Any thought on the kits Van ***** sell? They are about 100$. I have a friend who mounts his own and he said he could help in a pinch. Please give me your thoughts. Thanks in advance. Here is my buck, I want to do.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

I suppose it depends on what you are looking for as far as finished product goes. The end result will likely be something that vaguely resembles a deer. Quality taxidermy isn't something you can buy in a kit. On the other hand however, you might have fun doing it and it can be rewarding knowing you accomplished something, even if the results don't look professional. (For what it's worth, many of the professional shops don't do a quality job either) Who knows, you might end up liking it and then you can always try to learn and get better. As for the Van ***** kit, I'm sure it is as good as any on the market.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the response! The last two I had done professionally look pretty bad. My past taxi isn't around anymore, he was an artist. Not sure I can do much worse myself than the locals for 1/5 of the price. I always wanted to learn the trade, I just never considered myself artistic, so I never pursued it. I wish I would have.


----------



## ninetypoint (Oct 2, 2011)

i was in the same boat last year, you can call mckenzies or van ***** and ask to talk to a taxidermist adn they are extremely helpful, i froze my hides last year and started them around october, the tanning process is difficult especially for your first hide,(not trying to talk you out of it, just forewarning). Mckenzie talked me into buying the separate materials that i needed, also the kits dont have a wide variety of sizes which is critical in fitting your hide.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I have to start somewhere I guess! How did it turn out for you? Thanks!


----------



## ninetypoint (Oct 2, 2011)

still in the pickleing stage, the first cape i started i ended up scraping because after i pickled it and started to flesh it i put way to many holes in the face. mckenzie and van ***** both make a few dvds on tanning and mounting. Also you can send out the cape to be tanned(i think the cost for this is somewhere from $50-75) alot of taxidermist do this, they dont tan themselves. again not trying to discourage just make you aware of the options. i have three more capes that i am working on and each one does get a little easier, i can skin a face down pretty quick and smoothly now that i know how it goes


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

ninetypoint is right , i have done a few and they can be a challenge . I suggest sending the cape in to tan myself . The other problem was the ears drummed up and don't look nice. Now i just let someone else do them . Heres a pic of the one i tried 2 years ago , never really finished it.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

Thank you both so much. I might send out my cape and give it a whirl. I am not looking for perfection my first try, I realize that, but would like to get better each time.


----------



## ninetypoint (Oct 2, 2011)

good luck, keep us posted on how you progress


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I commend guys these days for trying to save a buck, but most have no clue what it takes to produce a high quality mount. They throw a cape on a form and call it mounted. Not only do you have to have some artistic talent, but it's a plus to know something about the animal you are working with anatomy wise. I have to say though that the clients that have tried it themselves are the ones who have no trouble paying for quality work.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

Well, if you never tried it yourself, you wouldn't be a taxidermist now would you, lol.


----------

